# Questions about Johnlite 15Mcp.



## ledebuhr1 (Dec 25, 2005)

Santa Clause brought me a JohnLite 15Mcp. I went to do the initial charge and the red LED light dident come on. I tuned on the light and let it run for a while, it seemed to have some power in it. I turned the light off when the light was fairly dim. I then pluged in the charger into the AC port and again the LED light doesent come on. Is it really charging? or defective? Does this thing always take 15hrs to charge the battery?

Thanks


----------



## ledebuhr1 (Dec 25, 2005)

Well it has been charging for just over 10hrs and the light still hasent come on. Will it hurt it if I try and use it? does this thing always take 15hrs to charge? I wish a quick charger was available. It looks just like the Thor that Costco has.


----------



## ledebuhr1 (Dec 26, 2005)

any help??


----------



## cmacclel (Dec 26, 2005)

The initial charge on a Thor when the battery is low takes many hours. Also the charge time is typically listed in the manual.


Mac


----------



## LowBat (Dec 26, 2005)

Any links? The only Johnlite I know of sticks to the underside of the toilet lid and activates when raised to the upright position, and it doesn't even come close to producing 15 mcp nor would you want it too.


----------



## ledebuhr1 (Dec 26, 2005)

The johnlite looks just like a Thor. It is a Thor except for the name. We dont have a Costco in our area.


----------



## lightcacher (Dec 26, 2005)

I received a Thor as a Christmas gift today. It seemed to have a pretty good charge in it right out of the box. I took it outside after dark and played around with it for about 20 minutes or so and I couldn't tell any difference in the brightness. I have it plugged in now and the red light on the side is on. I think it's supposed to blink when it's fully charged.


----------



## ledebuhr1 (Dec 26, 2005)

I took the light out tonight, and boy is it bright. Should I wait and charge it when it is really starting to get dim? I dont want the battery to get memory. I am wondering if the LED is just bad, as everything eles works. I cant take it back and exchange if for another one as they dont have any left.


----------



## lightcacher (Dec 27, 2005)

Maybe it's just a loose connection or cold solder joint on the charge indicator light. Thats' kind of a bummer because you can't tell when it's fully charged. The manual with my Thor warns against overcharging the battery because it will shorten it's life. Just have to keep an eye on your charging time and make sure you don't overdo it.


----------

